# returning to hobby. 8th any good?



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi all,

i've just got my island of blood boxed set and realised I can't paint for shit....not that I was ever really very good I have found that it's not like riding a bike and is taking practice to get better, or even back to what I used to be able to accomplish!

I'm returning to the hobby after quitting just after 6th edition came out. Really wanting to compete this time around so having a fully painted army is high on my priority list. 

Anyway.... So what will I find to be different from 6th? any suggestions on what's competitive in 8th? I used to play empire and amassed around 6000 points worth (now sold) so i'm starting from scratch! Could anyone suggest a good army for a returning player? I was considering Empire again but thought it might be a good time for a new army, My current choices are: 

Skaven (may as well use the models from the island box - at the moment they are just paint dummies) 
Dwarfs, they were always a favorite of mine but not sure how they would fare in my aim of competitive play.
Vampire counts, seems fun to end a battle with more models than you start with lol plus they have good magic which always seemed a pain with empire
Or stick with what I know adding in some chicken knights, and new wargear

suggestions would be good  also, high everyone! good to be back


----------



## Warpangel (Apr 9, 2013)

Skaven are a very good starting point at the moment due the spam buying on eBay ! So loads of dirt cheap models and there so so so easy to paint, convert and put your on creative spin on ! I'd say skaven are extremely fun to play with loads of cannon fodder and generally good magic ! The amount of minis needed to paint can be quite daunting but get a good line going and you'll have whole rats regiments coming thick and fast ! I meen if you can dry brush and aply wash you've got a good standard skaven army ! 
Good look and one more thing and the only real problem with skaven is there's loads of skaven army's about at the moment however just Meeks you can have clAn wars for them warp stones !


----------

